# How tall are you?



## nydoll23 (Jun 16, 2005)

I thought this would be an interesting post.

I will start I am 5ft1,not short but petite,lol


----------



## Marisol (Jun 16, 2005)

5'8"


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 16, 2005)

5'2"


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 16, 2005)

5'9, petite torso



, bigger lower body


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 16, 2005)

5'5" -- right average height from what I've read


----------



## Geek (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm 5'8 closer to 5'9


----------



## Geek (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sugersoul* 

5'9, petite torso



, bigger lower body






Wow sugar tall


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm 5'6"...always wished I was one inch taller!


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Wow sugar tall



haha yeah..i use to hate my height so much in highschool, cause i stuck out like a sore thumb! especially cause i wear high heels all the time ( i can be as big as 5'10 - 6'0 depending on the size of my heel). 
but now i am use to it tho



hehe cause my boyfriend's 5'7 and i just naturally got use to my height since i am w/ him all the time


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sugersoul* 5'9, petite torso



, bigger lower body



why long face, guys love that!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 16, 2005)

I always thought I was 5'6. recently on my doctor's check up I found out I am 6'5





hehe, I don't mind, but it wouldn't hurt to be a little bit taller... or at least have longer legs, I noticed that long legs in relation to the whole body make a person look taller...


----------



## Marisol (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* I always thought I was 5'6. recently on my doctor's check up I found out I am 6'5



hehe, I don't mind, but it wouldn't hurt to be a little bit taller... or at least have longer legs, I noticed that long legs in relation to the whole body make a person look taller...

Do you mean 5'5"? Cause if you were 6'5" you would be pretty freaking tall!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Do you mean 5'5"? Cause if you were 6'5" you would be pretty freaking tall! of course I meant 5'6



hehe, is it getting late or what?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* of course I meant 5'6



hehe, is it getting late or what? Just checking...


----------



## angelina007 (Jun 16, 2005)

oh sorry but i don't know your measure



i'm 1,63 m


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *angelina007* oh sorry but i don't know your measure



i'm 1,63 m I believe it is around 5'4 - 5'5


----------



## Laura (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm 5'7.5 to be exact!!


----------



## Andi (Jun 16, 2005)

5`7-and my dad still still tells me IÂ´m too short for a girl


----------



## rzyrafka (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* 5`7-and my dad still still tells me IÂ´m too short for a girl



I'm 5'7 too and I doo not agree with your dad


----------



## redrocks (Jun 16, 2005)

A nice average 5'5"


----------



## Jen (Jun 16, 2005)

5'5" for me


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* 5`7-and my dad still still tells me IÂ´m too short for a girl




your dad will think im a pixie,lol


----------



## KittyM (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* I thought this would be an interesting post.

I will start I am 5ft1,not short but petite,lol






I am 5.9 I think



( I.76m)


----------



## smallpuppy (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* I thought this would be an interesting post.

I will start I am 5ft1,not short but petite,lol





I am 5ft 1 too!!! But a lot of guys prefer shorter girls!!!


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm 5' 4"... 5' 5" on a good day


----------



## smallpuppy (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* 5`7-and my dad still still tells me IÂ´m too short for a girl



Arielle I'm soo sorry your dad is negative..I read ur post on "tired of spanking" and my mom is just like your dad! You are gorgeous and just don't listen to what he says because what they usually tell you is the opposite!!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm 5'8" but I want to be taller. I like wearing high heel and platform shoes, so I can feel taller.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2005)

i'm 5'9".

janelle, for some reason, i can't picture you 5'2". i saw you as about 5'7" or so.

vanilla sky, i was like WHAT?



that was so funny. i was thinking, how did she think she was so short when she's so tall? LOL!


----------



## K*O* (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm 5'2, but if I poof up my hair on top I could be 5'4" LOL


----------



## monniej (Jun 16, 2005)

i'm 5'8'' and love my high heels! it helps that my husband is 6'4"


----------



## monniej (Jun 16, 2005)

i love that! maybe i'll count my hair poof too!

Originally Posted by *K*O** I'm 5'2, but if I poof up my hair on top I could be 5'4" LOL


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smallpuppy* I am 5ft 1 too!!! But a lot of guys prefer shorter girls!!!




Iknow my husband is,6ft 2


----------



## Angel Baby (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm 5'1


----------



## LuckyMe (Jun 16, 2005)

An average 5'3 1/2.


----------



## elljmz (Jun 16, 2005)

Somewhere between 5'7 1/2" and 5'8". I've measured both at the doctors office. It must depend on how confidant I'm feeling that day!


----------



## lilla (Jun 16, 2005)

Me too





Originally Posted by *Angel Baby* I'm 5'1


----------



## lilla (Jun 16, 2005)

I like that idea Karen





Originally Posted by *K*O** I'm 5'2, but if I poof up my hair on top I could be 5'4" LOL


----------



## leelee04 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm 5'4


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm 5'4"


----------



## stacie0129 (Jun 17, 2005)

5'6"


----------



## natii4 (Jun 17, 2005)

5'48




I think I tall enough


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* janelle, for some reason, i can't picture you 5'2". i saw you as about 5'7" or so. OMG, I so did too!! And then when I read 5'2", I was like WOAH!



Big difference there, LOL!!
I'm 5'3"... I actually only have one friend that's shorter than me... all the rest of my friends are giants, LOL!!


----------



## Sofia (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm also 5'6 and I always wished I was taller, just a few inches more would've been great.


----------



## Bhav (Jun 17, 2005)

I don't know exactly, but i'm about 5'4" - 5'5".

I wish i was a bit taller so that trousers fitted me in length!! All the nice ones are too long for me



!!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm 4'11


----------



## envymi (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm about 5'3", but I'm usually in 4 or 5in heels.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Jun 18, 2005)

Dayum!! Unless I missed a post, I'm the tallest woman on this board. I am ALWAYS the odd woman out on MuT!!!



Its ok this time though. I'm 5'10" and I like it.


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2005)

5'0 ona good day. as its been said, on days when im feeling the most confident


----------



## lilla (Jun 18, 2005)

Welcome to MuT Camomile





Originally Posted by *Camomile* I am 5'83", I have exactly the opposite problem


----------



## meg1959 (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm 5 feet tall and am thankful that there is a reasonably priced, lovely-to-talk-to, competent seamstress in my neighborhood!

I've been known to find something wonderful, but too long, at Filene's Basement (I live outside of Boston), and on my way home stop off to see Rose. She always laughs when she sees the tag on the garment. She also irons everything before she gives it back to you, quite a bonus!

Meg


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *meg1959* I'm 5 feet tall and am thankful that there is a reasonably priced, lovely-to-talk-to, competent seamstress in my neighborhood! 
I've been known to find something wonderful, but too long, at Filene's Basement (I live outside of Boston), and on my way home stop off to see Rose. She always laughs when she sees the tag on the garment. She also irons everything before she gives it back to you, quite a bonus!

Meg

why does this woman not live in chicago *cries*


----------



## blaquepooky (Jun 18, 2005)

"m 5'3" and 3/4 so I just say I'm 5'4".


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jun 18, 2005)

I am 5'7


----------



## glamslam (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm 5 ft. 8 in.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm 5'10 on a good day


----------



## wongy74 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm 5' 5 1/4"



Yes, the quarter inch counts!





I always thought I was tall cause most ppl here are shorter than me.


----------



## Marie-Line (Jun 19, 2005)

1m63 (petite aussi! little too) (163cm or 1 metre and 63 centimetre)

I don't know how many ft it is...


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marie-Line* 1m63 (petite aussi! little too) (163cm or 1 metre and 63 centimetre)I don't know how many ft it is...





I'm 174cm or 1 metre and 74 centimetre. In brief- I'm tall


----------



## Pauline (Jun 19, 2005)

I am 5ft 5 inches, and i thought i was only 5 4! Like Vanillian i found out my weight and height at my Dr's appointment the other day.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm 5'2" (and proud!). How tall are you???


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 9, 2006)

5 ft 1 and growing SHORTER! :-(


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm 4'11" and damned proud of it!


----------



## junell (Jul 9, 2006)

Short &amp; sweet at 5'3" !!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 9, 2006)

you know what they say, good things come in small packages...hehe I'm 5'2"


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 9, 2006)

Height: Five Feet Seven Inches


----------



## lovesboxers (Jul 9, 2006)

5 feet, 7 inches


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm 5'0.


----------



## MBenita (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm a vivacious 5'7" endless legs beauty!!!


----------



## redrocks (Jul 9, 2006)

5'5" over here!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 9, 2006)

Fa sho! Beauty comes in all sizes! Keep postin' those heights! =)


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm around 5'5.


----------



## Cindy0113 (Jul 9, 2006)

5'8"--Gee I'm the Amazon here


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 9, 2006)

Five foot five.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm 5'7" too tall for my taste, but I'm liking my legs


----------



## Lia (Jul 9, 2006)

Hmm... A proud 1,58 m height



I don't know my height in imperial system. I think it's 5' something less than 5 inches and more than 1


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm a cool 5' 8".


----------



## Luvly (Jul 9, 2006)

5'1"

[=


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* Hmm... A proud 1,58 m height



I don't know my height in imperial system. I think it's 5' something less than 5 inches and more than 1 Hmm, yeah, I think you're a little over 5'1"...not quite 5'2" but I could be wrong...


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 9, 2006)

im 1.68


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm 5'7" Which I'm excited about because I'm tall enough to try out for America's Next Top Model. LoL If I ever wanted to, that is.


----------



## Saja (Jul 9, 2006)

5'4


----------



## eric (Jul 9, 2006)

im 5'10" haha with really skinny legs that i get made fun of for..


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 9, 2006)

5'9"

Possibly taller. It's been a while since I checked.


----------



## Joyeuux (Jul 9, 2006)

5'2"! There's a lot shorties on this board, yay!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 9, 2006)

5'9"!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* I'm 5'2" (and proud!). How tall are you??? I'm 5'2" myself, but not so proud *lol* My 13 y.o. sister is almost taller than I am! Although, my mom's only 4'10" and my dad's 5'4".... I was doomed from the beginning *lol* I'm not short though... I'm vertically challenged *lmao*


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 9, 2006)

5'3"


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yay for the shorties!! I'm 5'2


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm exactly 5'6 1/2 but, I like to round it off to 5'7


----------



## LilDee (Jul 9, 2006)

lol, i'm 5'2" too!


----------



## shockn (Jul 9, 2006)

lol I am 5'11 with the big feet to match! But you better believe I still run around in heels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 9, 2006)

5'2!


----------



## Midgard (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm 5'8


----------



## blackmettalic (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm 5'10" but unusually curvy for my height. *sigh*


----------



## Leony (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey girls, I'm going to merge this thread with other same thread.

edited:

OK, merged.


----------



## Nox (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* I'm 5'7" Which I'm excited about because I'm tall enough to try out for America's Next Top Model. LoL If I ever wanted to, that is. Not anymore. They rose the minimum height to 5'9". I think they are starting to be a little more realistic now.


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 9, 2006)

haha i feel so little!!!

im only 4'9"

i like to think im "fun-sized" like candybars not short or petite...haha


----------



## Sophia (Jul 9, 2006)

Ohh hmmmm we don't have the same system, I'm 1.64m!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 9, 2006)

I am a petite 5'1".


----------



## pla4u (Jul 9, 2006)

5'9"....


----------



## LilDee (Jul 9, 2006)

lol, i'm glad i'm not the only short one




looks like there's a lot of us


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Jul 9, 2006)

5'5" or 5'6" not sure XD


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* lol, i'm glad i'm not the only short one



looks like there's a lot of us



Yes, yay for the shorties!


----------



## lipglossqueen10 (Jul 10, 2006)

Exactly 5 feet tall! I'm a short one!


----------



## Lia (Jul 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* Ohh hmmmm we don't have the same system, I'm 1.64m! I checked out in a conversor site and it says that you're 5'38'' tall... I'm 5'18''


----------



## charish (Jul 10, 2006)

Funny when i get measured at the dr.office i'm told i'm 5'3 1/2 but when anyone else measures me i'm 5'4 1/2. so i'm not too sure .l know i have short legs and my torso isn't that tall either. oh well not sure. i think i'm in between 5'3 and 5'4.


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm 5'2", the same height as my sister-in-law who's only 10yrs old.


----------



## jayleelah (Jul 10, 2006)

Im 1m67 &lt;&lt;&lt; something like 5'6"


----------



## vav (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm between 5'6'' and 5'7''


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vav* I'm between 5'6'' and 5'7'' 
Me too!!!!!!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 11, 2006)

5'5!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Do you mean 5'5"? Cause if you were 6'5" you would be pretty freaking tall! Yeah that was what I was thinking!
I am a 5'6'', I think my ideal would be a 5'9!! I 'd like to be tall!


----------



## jetta1 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm 5'9". Sometimes I wish I were taller. Maybe an inch!


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm 5'4''


----------



## rodenbach (Jul 11, 2006)

5'9"


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not as tall as this guy...






That's me last month at Ripley's with a figure of Robert Wadlow, the world's tallest (8'11") man.


----------



## AKATUDE02 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm 5'0... and I love being little!!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I'm not as tall as this guy...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/IMG_1454.jpg

That's me last month at Ripley's with a figure of Robert Wadlow, the world's tallest (8'11") man.

LOL! Wow!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm 5'5" and I actually wish I was shorter. You petite girls are so cute!!


----------



## ivette (Jul 12, 2006)

i'm like a hairline or 2 over 5ft


----------



## WalMartCouture (Jul 12, 2006)

5'3"


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I'm not as tall as this guy...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/IMG_1454.jpg

That's me last month at Ripley's with a figure of Robert Wadlow, the world's tallest (8'11") man.

oh my lord!!! i would look like a miget next to that guy!! haha


----------



## canelita (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm 5'4" and would love to a lil taller


----------



## LVA (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm a midget compared to every1




!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm only 5'2" .


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 12, 2006)

im 5"5 and people seem to call me shortie

for some reason!


----------



## TW1NKLE (Jul 12, 2006)

5'7-ish. I wish I we're 5'5 or so =(


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

5'5"


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I'm not as tall as this guy...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/IMG_1454.jpg

That's me last month at Ripley's with a figure of Robert Wadlow, the world's tallest (8'11") man.

Love the pic - you look GREAT!!!
I'm 5'2"


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jul 12, 2006)

i'm 5'2"


----------



## Shamma (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know how tall I am in your measure ...

I'm 1.65 m


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 12, 2006)

I am 5'6


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luvmylittleboy* Love the pic - you look GREAT!!!
I'm 5'2"

Thank you!


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 12, 2006)

Lisa, you're so pretty!

I haven't been measured in a few years so I'm guessing 5'7"ish or a little taller.


----------



## charish (Jul 13, 2006)

I wish i were at least 5'5 i hate being so short. but oh well.

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I'm not as tall as this guy...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/IMG_1454.jpg

That's me last month at Ripley's with a figure of Robert Wadlow, the world's tallest (8'11") man.

holy moly lisa that guy's huge. you look like you have long legs though. nice picture.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 13, 2006)

Awww, thank y'all very much!


----------



## VirtuallyTwiste (Jul 13, 2006)

5.8'' tall here...considered short these days.


----------



## Issunka_html (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm 172 cm? How can I tell it in Your measure??


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jul 13, 2006)

A lil' over 5'7" ....I LOVE IT lol


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 13, 2006)

five feet even! my unofficaial nickname was "shorty" even before it began getting popular among rappers and dance music, heh. I am so avant garde and ahead of everything. no i am not, I am just very short. heh heh. makes it easy to hide, easy to squueze in a cramped car and easy to look "sweet" whatever the heck that means. makes it hard to find good pants though. i wish I was prob 4 inches taller.


----------



## MissGolightly (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm 5ft 3...I get alot of hobbit related jokes from my partner...who is 6ft 3!


----------



## NotOfThisWorld (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm almost 5'10", but my German friend is a little bit over six feet, so I don't like to stand too close to her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Issunka_html (Jul 14, 2006)

I know Your measure!!! I'm 5ft6 / 5ft7


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 14, 2006)

5'2"


----------



## Xur_obsessionX (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm 5'1, small, petite,short..


----------



## lacolora (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm 5'4" and I hate wearing flats, I always have to have some kind of heel on!


----------



## vickysco (Jul 14, 2006)

i'm 5'6"...i wish i was 4" shorter or taller. i hate being at that average not tall, but not little height. i really wish i was taller so i could model. (not saying i could be one, but my height automatically counts me out



)


----------



## libralegend (Jul 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* I thought this would be an interesting post.

I will start I am 5ft1,not short but petite,lol





5'3


----------



## Lafawnduh (Jul 15, 2006)

5'3".. I actually like being on the short side



But everyone thinks I look about 5'7" because of my long legs



.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jul 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i'm 5'9".
janelle, for some reason, i can't picture you 5'2". i saw you as about 5'7" or so.

vanilla sky, i was like WHAT?



that was so funny. i was thinking, how did she think she was so short when she's so tall? LOL!

My friends say I'm 5'7", I say 5'6".
Jennifer, when I saw your pic on your notepad (which is lovely, btw), I thought you were about 5'9" to 5'10".


----------



## lynnda (Jul 15, 2006)

I am 5'3


----------



## Leilani (Jul 15, 2006)

I am 5'7 or 5'8..not to sure


----------



## Leza1121 (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I'm not as tall as this guy...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/IMG_1454.jpg

That's me last month at Ripley's with a figure of Robert Wadlow, the world's tallest (8'11") man.

What a cool pic! You two look adorable....





P.S. I hope Chris is feeling better.


----------



## Pink_Lady (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm 5'1" ....petite!! And my bf is 6'2"


----------



## fairygirl (Jul 16, 2006)

5' 3" but all my coworkers are short too, so that makes it all okay =P


----------



## Aprill (Mar 8, 2007)

5'9"


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 8, 2007)

5'4"


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Mar 8, 2007)

Like 5'4


----------



## LeynaBanana (Mar 8, 2007)

I am 5'6, I once wished I was taller; like 5'7.


----------



## -KT- (Mar 8, 2007)

5'2" and a half. Don't forget the half.


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm just a little over 5'


----------



## magosienne (Mar 8, 2007)

5'4


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 8, 2007)

Im 4ft 11 and a half haha!! So wish i was taller.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm 5'3, and that's lucky because my mom's side of the family is short! My mom considers me tall lol (she's 5'0)


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 8, 2007)

5'5"


----------



## CoverGirl (Mar 8, 2007)

5'7".


----------



## izza (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm 5'0.



That probably happened to me.


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kellianne76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm 4'11 Yay! I'm 4' 11 too! I thought I was the only one. 
I'm extremely petite... *siiiiiiggghhhh*


----------



## CoverGirl (Mar 8, 2007)

^ You girls must be so adorable!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm 5'0".


----------



## Bea (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm 5'11 taaaaaalllll


----------



## Sonia_K (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm 5'7" and happy with my height.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 8, 2007)

I am 5'11".

I used to dislike being tall but I really love it now!


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm 5'4.5 Pretty short I think!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 8, 2007)

Im 5'2.5. Im short yes I know. I say that Im 5'2. Its close.


----------



## Annia (Mar 9, 2007)

I am 5'7-5'8

I have long legs, have to get pants with 33"-34" inseam


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm somewhere around 5"4-5"5


----------



## jhjodec9 (Mar 9, 2007)

wow you guys are tall. im 4'11.5"


----------



## nehcterg (Mar 9, 2007)

5'7" and the tallest in my family...both my mom and sister are 5'2"


----------



## Serenader (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm 5'3" but I wish I was like 5'7"


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 9, 2007)

5'2...wish i was alittle taller tho


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm 4'11 you guys shouldn't wish you were taller, there are poor little one's like me that would kill to be 5'4.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 9, 2007)

5'5.

Some clinical nurse measured me last year as 5'3. Pfft. When I was 12, I was measured 5'4 1/2...

I wanna be a bit taller, but then my BF is short for a guy - and ugh, I like guys being taller then me. So Im good. Ha.


----------



## Apathy (Mar 9, 2007)

5"7


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm 5 ft 7 without shoes, but depending on the shoes, I can reach almost 5ft 11.


----------



## msmegz (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm 5'5" without shoes, but I wear heels most days!


----------



## earthtonez (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm 5'7.



It is not short and I am taller than the average woman.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sugersoul*

_5'9, petite torso



, bigger lower body



_

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why long face, guys love that!



I'm 5'10, guys do luv it!


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 9, 2007)

almost 5'7" 1/2...so i guess about average?


----------



## Nox (Mar 9, 2007)

The doctors have measured me anywhere between 5'8.25" - 5'9.75" But I have never reached the 5'10" in their office. It 's so funny because people get the impression that I am easily over six feet tall ( I have excellent posture, and I never slouch). I think they are overwhelmed by my long limbs... I wear a 36" inseam pant!

My usually answer... "Oh, about 5'10" LOL. If I said anything less, they would think I'm delusional.

Tall, short and average girls out there, be PROUD of your height. I even like to emphasize myself with tall heels! Do what makes you feel and look good!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 9, 2007)

5'4". About medium I guess.


----------



## yupyupme (Mar 9, 2007)

5Â´8Â´Â´


----------



## MindySue (Mar 9, 2007)

5'3


----------



## malina (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm just over 5'10 and I love it! I wear heels all the time. I constantly get comments about my height (which can get real old, real fast!). It's such a novelty to some people.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 11, 2007)

5'7.5"


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 11, 2007)

5'3 and a bit.


----------



## Shelley (Mar 11, 2007)

5'7


----------



## mandy_ (Mar 11, 2007)

Probably about 5'8 1/2"


----------



## Lissaboo (Mar 11, 2007)

Gawsh I'm 5'1 ish give or take a quarter ..always called short..there are some tall women on her, helloooo modeling career!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm a freaking oak tree. I'm 6'2.


----------



## Nox (Mar 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm a freaking oak tree. I'm 6'2. You are not a tree. You are statuesque. Stand tall, it makes your height look beautiful.


----------



## TylerD (Mar 11, 2007)

I dunno if i answered this yet but around 5'10 or so.


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 11, 2007)

5'7


----------



## power_rangers (Mar 11, 2007)

5 ft 0 inchs


----------



## jessiej78 (Mar 11, 2007)

just over 5' 2''


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 11, 2007)

5'6"


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 11, 2007)

5'4, average height, but I still feel short sometimes


----------



## Rubiez (Mar 11, 2007)

short...and on the chubby side at 4'9"

blegh!


----------



## onvacation (Mar 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *angelina007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh sorry but i don't know your measure




i'm 1,63 m 163cm is 5'4. I know cuz that's my height! :]


----------



## charish (May 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blaquepooky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "m 5'3" and 3/4 so I just say I'm 5'4". hey, you sound like me.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (May 9, 2007)

5' 5" or 5' 6" !!! but im fat so it looks yucky!


----------



## XkrissyX (May 9, 2007)

little ole me..Im 5'1.hahha my boyfriend is 5'11. Imagiine that?! haha

bring on the heels, baby!


----------



## farris2 (May 10, 2007)

5'3 damnit....where are my other 6 inches???


----------



## SewAmazing (May 10, 2007)

5'10" but 6'2" with heels and high hair. I LOVE being tall now. In my younger years I just tolerated it. I'm top heavy, with a thick plus sized torso, but I have the best shapely and muscular legs ever!! All those years of marching with the band as a majorette in high school did me good!


----------



## Jenny5150 (May 10, 2007)

6'1" without heels and I'm almost always in heels! The higher, the better!


----------



## PinkOcho (May 10, 2007)

whoa im short... 5'3"


----------

